# Moving over Jan - an advice greatly received



## Danielle81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I will be moving over with my partner who is starting a job with the MOD so will be based on RAF Akrotiri, in between Larnaca and Paphos.

My biggest concerns are meeting people my age. I am 28. although i think there is a lot going on the base i think there may be a lack of people my age. 

I won't be working to start with due to MOD restrictions so will have time on my hands to explore and hopefully meet poople.

I'm also looking to study do they cater for this in any way for expats? 

So basically are there any groups that i can meet, i'm looking for a netball team as well. Good places to go and explore i may not have a car so are buses any good.

Just general info would be good as i have never been to cyprus so am doing it a little blindly.
Many thanks all.

Danielle x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Danielle81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving over with my partner who is starting a job with the MOD so will be based on RAF Akrotiri, in between Larnaca and Paphos.
> 
> ...


RAF Akrotiri is near Limassol (on the Paphos side).
If you actually going to be living on the base you should find plenty to do and plenty of people of your own age. Most military bases have sports facilities, I never had any trouble finding sports teams to join when I lived on MOD bases in various parts of the world.
Also you will find if you are on the base that they will run buses to and from Limassol as many people who work on the base will live in Limassol.

Veronica


----------



## Danielle81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oops meant Limassol silly me.
Thank you x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Danielle, welcome to the forum.

I believe that there is a netball team at Episcopi or Akrotiri... I'm sure I've seen reports on their activities in the Forces newspaper The Cyprus Lion. There are also details if classes on the bases for all kinds of things in the paper. 

Hopefully someone from Akrotiri or Episcopi or even Dhekelia will be in touch with info about activities and meeting people.
All the best
Babs


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
We live in Limassol around 10 minutes from the Akrotiri base and have just started Greek lessons in town. The government now pay 80% of your fees to learn the language if you are working or if you find a job within the first term of learning. So, if you fancy learning Greek you might have some government help too!. I listen to the BFBS radio station all day every day and the activities that they advertise on there are endless so I am sure that you wont be bored...
Higgi


----------



## Danielle81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Higgi said:


> Hi,
> We live in Limassol around 10 minutes from the Akrotiri base and have just started Greek lessons in town. The government now pay 80% of your fees to learn the language if you are working or if you find a job within the first term of learning. So, if you fancy learning Greek you might have some government help too!. I listen to the BFBS radio station all day every day and the activities that they advertise on there are endless so I am sure that you wont be bored...
> Higgi


Thank you that sounds great!! What a good idea. Getting much more used tot he idea now.

Thanks again x


----------



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

Danielle,

Dont worry, my wife will be lost too when she arrives.

She is 24.


----------

